# Rockford Questions?



## SeArizonaR (Nov 29, 2005)

Hey Guys what's up?

I might be getting a Nissan Sentra SE-R here in the near future and just want to let you guys know that I work for Rockford Corp...There are always a ton of questions about the Rockford package in nissan cars/trucks so I'd be happy to help with any questions you might have!

Thanks!


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

SeArizonaR said:


> Hey Guys what's up?
> 
> I might be getting a Nissan Sentra SE-R here in the near future and just want to let you guys know that I work for Rockford Corp...There are always a ton of questions about the Rockford package in nissan cars/trucks so I'd be happy to help with any questions you might have!
> 
> Thanks!


Whered the quality go?


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

:jawdrop: LOL 
I like some R.F. stuff, they were known as decent high end stuff.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

SeArizonaR said:


> Hey Guys what's up?
> 
> I might be getting a Nissan Sentra SE-R here in the near future and just want to let you guys know that I work for Rockford Corp...There are always a ton of questions about the Rockford package in nissan cars/trucks so I'd be happy to help with any questions you might have!
> 
> Thanks!


Good to know that you are here, but generally the questions for oem systems comes in 2 flavors: 
1. How do I fix the Bose ERR message?
2. Why does the RF package have such weak bass/how do I improve it?

The oem RF package in Nissans is a joke. It really makes RF look bad to people who know little or nothing about audio.

***EDIT*** I just thought of a question, I was told a few years back that the RF amps sold through Best Buy, Circuit city type stores are different from the same models sold at car audio shops. They actually have the same model numbers, but different serial numbers and the BB/CC stuff has crappier power supply sections. The guy told me this is why BB/CC sells the same amps at a huge mark down over specialty shops. Is there any truth to that? I'm pretty skeptical, but I figure if your here I'll get it from the horses mouth.


----------



## SeArizonaR (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm going to try and stay away from the "quality" questions...as I wouldn't want this to turn into, ours is better than yours and etc.

However the deal with best buy, circuit city, etc is the same stuff you find in any other specialty store.

Sometimes these "Big Box" stores organize a big buy in and get stuff at a special rate, therefore they can sell for a cheaper price...Heck, any dealer can sell it for nothing, but they wouldn't be making any money 

A big thing with the OEM stuff is that it is made right here in Tempe, Arizona. There is a section just devoted to it, and let me tell you the technology and equipment is really cool, a 9 channel amp the size of your hand...yeah that is pretty cool... Some people love BOSE and some people hate it, same thing with RF.


----------



## feflicker (Nov 30, 2005)

I got the 05 Xterra SE. I think the stock Rockford System is ok, thinking about buying a new system though, just to get more bass. Maybe just bypassing the sub/amp and installing a different one. The door speakers are fine.

I noticed last night that some tracks mixed with more low end sound great on the sub, but others (most) do not have enough low end to push the sub hard on a regular basis. Basically, I figured out that the sub can handle more power rather well, it is just that it simply isn't turned up enough! I am guessing it was adjusted so old people wouldn't complain...

*The Problem: * The deck does not allow control of the subwoofer independantly (as far as I can tell). I looked on the amp itself, no adjustable pot is visible. How do I adjust the gain on this subwoofer!? I want it a little louder! Thanks in advance....

EDIT: BTW, I am in Scottsdale, AZ :cheers:


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Yeah I just meant the RF stuff they put in Nissans. I havent had much experience with actual RF.


----------



## feflicker (Nov 30, 2005)

I found another thread that says the subwoofer can't handle more power than it is already getting... Based on what I am hearing at louder volumes I don't think that is correct! I am only wanting to put an extra 3-6db or so to it... I am not expecting earth-shaking bass or anything, just more than I have now, which is still reasonable for the speaker/amp.

Also, I have adjusted the EQ. The crap part about that, is it adjusts everything... Who wants bassy sound coming from their door speakers lol. I just want a little better balance...

The main goal: More bass at lower volumes (8-15 on the deck).


----------



## SeArizonaR (Nov 29, 2005)

The OEM stuff is pretty different from your over the counter amp and sub. A whole lot of technology and innovation goes into the design of the unit.

I don't think there is a way to actually adjust the gain or anything for that matter on the amp...It's like that Ron Popiel thing "Set it and Forget it." Not much tuning can be done, other than from the deck itself.



Stay tuned for CES, good things to come so don't do anything rational just yet!


----------



## feflicker (Nov 30, 2005)

I am continuing this over at the rockford forums if anyone finds this link wanting answers as well 

http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=21932


----------



## SeArizonaR (Nov 29, 2005)

I think you are wasting your time 

Nissan designed pretty much everything, I mean sure we helped, but I think to get real answers try contacting a nissan engineer...haha yeah good luck!

Heh, sorry can't be much more of help!


----------



## earl1z19 (Nov 16, 2005)

Can you tell us what exactly is Rf in any 
of the nissan's?
Is it just the sub or are the door speakers RF as well?


----------



## Remulak (Dec 23, 2005)

*Bass cut out when using RF auxiliary input*



SeArizonaR said:


> Hey Guys what's up?
> 
> I might be getting a Nissan Sentra SE-R here in the near future and just want to let you guys know that I work for Rockford Corp...There are always a ton of questions about the Rockford package in nissan cars/trucks so I'd be happy to help with any questions you might have!
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks for the offer to help. I have a '04 Titan with an RF system. Just installed satellite radio and connected it to my auxiliary port. Here's the problem, as I increase the volume of the satellite, the bass gets quieter and quieter on my subwoof and the sound quality of the other speakers decreases to almost AM radio quality. There's no distortion in the speakers. I have no problems when I crank up the cd or FM radio.

Any thoughts?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

If there is a volume adjustment on the satalite reciever itself I would set it at about the middle and use just the stock stereo headunit to actually adjust the volume. Is that what your doing?


----------

